# Females and emotions



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Greetings males.

I am a female and wondering if I could get your insights...

Do you ever struggle with your wife's emotions? Whether the monthly type or menopause, or even just emotion in general, or how they (we) express those emotions?

If you struggle, how do you find you deal with it or react to it? Does your wife tell you she feels unsupported emotionally in a situation? Do you feel that your upbringing or current family dynamics contribute to this response in you?

I have been married eight years. We have dealt with many issues in our marriage over the years. We are also new parents, with a 5 month old boy. Lots has been happening in the last year alone, let alone the span or our marriage. But I will spare you the details at this point...

When we were dating and in about the first year or so of our marriage, husband was really supportive, he would always say things like "we are in this together". There were a few things I had trauma around and when i had those kind of panic attacks, he was always really patient and supportive. Then one day, he wasn't...

I don't quite know what it is... I am not a needy person and I don't expect him to fix anything, but I find that when i am having a bad week or going through something or have a reaction to something, he just seems to shut down on me and goes all broody. He has turned into a bit of an angry ant... I think the anger was always in him somewhere. He's not perfect and neither am I, and I try to accept his flaws. 

I have been having a pity party this week, thinking to myself "I didn't sign up for this". This is not what I was told would happen. But am trying not to think that way. Because really, what am I going to do? What if he stays like that for the rest of our married life? I meant my commitment to him and I am not going to entertain the option of bailing out based on this, but at the same time, humans have their limits and I don't know how bad this is going to get...

He grew up in a very angry house. His dad was angry and violent, and his mum is a kind person but also very controlling and overbearing, and over emotional. His sister is angry and has a strong personality and seems to make big dramas out of small things with many people around her. I have had my turn with that...

Anyway, I am trying to understand why he is the way he is. It's not easy to try and talk at the moment. We are lacking in the physical intimacy department, but I am more concerned right now with emotional intimacy. I always tell him that I want honesty, but I think he hears that word and freaks out. I hate people sugarcoating things and I would rather know how a person feels or what they think than go on pretending like everything is fine while they are simmering away for days/weeks/years. I deal with feedback well, but it's not to say i'm not human and wouldn't be hurt, but I would rather be hurt than be lied to...

There is tension at the moment between me and his mum. There always was a bit but it has become out of control since I had the baby. His mum is really full on around the baby, just controlling about everything, aggressive, pushy, undermining everything, and seems to think she needs to protect my baby from me. Hubby doesn't want to know about it, he doesn't want to deal with it, but he also doesn't like me expressing my feelings or needs, so I end up trapped. 

We have just started counselling again and I am hoping it will offer some insights, but we have a way to go yet. But I am wondering if any of this resonates for you and your marriage. Hearing (or reading) your experiences with any/all of this may help me understand my husband better and the "male brain"

Thx

QS


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I see a lot going on here - a lot that could make him very stressed. 

A new baby is a HUGE stress for many people. New parents are often a bit uncertain, and having his mom try to take over the baby, to "protect it" she is directly diminishing his worth - normally it is parents who are the "protectors" of their children. His mom is showing a lack of trust in him.

You say there is limited physical intimacy. That is very bad - sex is very important to many people for happiness, and to feel bonded with their spouses. Who / what is keeping you from being intimate?

Honesty - very few people really want honesty. Do you think you could accept and not judge him? If he said he was miserable, feeling helpless and inadequate with his new baby and wishing you had never had it. Resentful for the lack of sex (even if it is his fault). Feeling that his life is awful and wishing he could get out? He may not feel like that, but its quite possible - and his feelings will likely change in the future once things settle down. 

Its very difficult to tell from text, but I get the sense of a man who is overwhelmed by life. Who feels like he is failing, and is just out of energy to try to fix more things. You need emotional support and he just doesn't have any more to give right now.


I'm not blaming you - you are also a new parent, stressed and probably completely out of energy too.


I think you need to support each other. Present a common front against his mother. You need to show that you trust, respect and love each other. You need to show that you desire each other - that having a baby does not mean an end to love, romance and physical intimacy. 



Again, all this is based on reading a few words - I may have completely the wrong impression of the situation. 








QuietSoul said:


> Greetings males.
> 
> I am a female and wondering if I could get your insights...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

As Richard says, its really hard to give good advise on complex issues from a post. That said, I'm wondering you have used up his empathy. Meaning that at some point I just didn't have anything left in the "being supportive" area. I think many of us males are "fixers" and we want to find a solution to the problem and move on. If the problem is recurring every month and no solutions are being applied after they are offered, then we begin to check out. Additionally, in my marriage I had work and all kinds of stress too and never got any support. So at some point I just was done giving all the time and never getting anything back. 

Your mention of controlling your thoughts is important. You can so easily fall into the trap of dwelling on the negatives. I think there's a bit of human nature in this. Consciously focus on the positives and celebrate them everyday. I wonder how your husband would feel if you started telling him you love him everyday. Vocalize that he is a great husband and a great father. Be physically affectionate. Give him long soulful hugs. Issues are easier to work out when you feel love and affection toward the person you're with. 

Just some general thoughts. I hope it helps.


----------



## Tall (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm writing as a man, on the other end of that stick. I completely fail to relate to my girlfriends emotions, on the level that she needs me to. What @Shoto1984 wrote correlates with my own experience: There has been such a large amount of negativity and and complaining, that it's becoming increasingly difficult to separate out the important stuff from the habitual everyday whining. 

If she has a problem, I can help her fix it. If she needs a hug and a shoulder to cry on, I can do that. But if you keep repeating small concerns, I am going to tune them out. It's just so different from my own way of operating - if I feel down or have something negative going on, I might say once "dear, some ****ty stuff happened at work today so I'll need a few hours to settle down. Sorry" and that is that. 

And each time I feel that I come up short and fails to meet her expectations, I get a little more annoyed. At her, at myself. And if I ask her straight out "I realize I'm bad at this. How do you want me to react, what do you want me to say or do?" she is not able to answer that.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Tension between you and his mum? Yeah, two women he loves and he's in the middle? Go ahead and make him choose a side. See how that works out for you.

Many men don't realize it's a woman's right and his expectation that there will be complaints throughout the marriage. After some time, some men get tired of it and check out for a while or for good. 

Work on communication skills with him and your self-confidence.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Tall said:


> I'm writing as a man, on the other end of that stick. I completely fail to relate to my girlfriends emotions, on the level that she needs me to. What @Shoto1984 wrote correlates with my own experience: There has been such a large amount of negativity and and complaining, that it's becoming increasingly difficult to separate out the important stuff from the habitual everyday whining.
> 
> If she has a problem, I can help her fix it. If she needs a hug and a shoulder to cry on, I can do that. But if you keep repeating small concerns, I am going to tune them out. It's just so different from my own way of operating - if I feel down or have something negative going on, I might say once "dear, some ****ty stuff happened at work today so I'll need a few hours to settle down. Sorry" and that is that.
> 
> And each time I feel that I come up short and fails to meet her expectations, I get a little more annoyed. At her, at myself. And if I ask her straight out "I realize I'm bad at this. How do you want me to react, what do you want me to say or do?" she is not able to answer that.


This is pretty much where I am as well. I know my wife relies on me to vent about her day and I try to be as supportive as possible. However, there gets the point where the negativity is just too much, all I hear about are the "bad" things and never about all the good things we have going on. Honestly, it just completely drains me to the point where I need to tune out or even just avoid contact.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

From a male perspective, I believe the key is for the man to develop a thick skin, to learn how to quickly apologize and master the appearance of empathy even if he doesn't understand what the hell is going on. Grasshopper needs to learn to be close to the drama without being part of the drama. He needs to realize that what highly emotional women say frequently has nothing to do with what's really bothering them and while, because he happens to be handy, the outbursts may be directed his way, her frustration might have nothing at all to do with him. He should focus on the two goals of every male...Peace and Piece. Any response from him that is unlikely to advance either goal should be abandoned. Men are not naturally equipped to deal with highly emotional women. It's like wearing a blindfold and navigating a mine field on a pogo stick. 

You know he was raised by a violent dad and a manipulative, highly emotional mom and a manipulative drama queen for a sister. The only way he could have survived in that environment was to learn to block out B.S. and retreat into some mental safe place as best he could. He could never have been "supportive" enough or "obedient" enough to have ever pleased any of those folks. It's very understandable that once he gets near his overload stage, he tunes out. It's how he had to live to remain sane. He's just a husband, a man. He's not a mental health expert. He can't fix panic attacks, anxiety, depression, alcoholism, PTSD, or any other mental or emotional trauma anyone else has, regardless of how pure his intentions might be. If he could, he'd be filthy rich and incredibly famous. What you perceive as anger from him might be frustration. He would probably love to solve whatever emotional turmoil is going on but he can't. He would probably love to have a peaceful, loving, harmonious relationship but he can't give you peace any more than he could fix his dad, his mom, his sister, or any other human. There are trained professionals who get paid very well to help people deal with their emotional, behavioral, or mental health issues. Even they don't even try to fix their own partners. 

I believe most men exert effort on things they can fix and they ignore as best they can things that are beyond their control. I can't solve my wife's depression or bipolar disorder any more than I can stop the rain. Doesn't make me indifferent or unloving, it just means I'm human. 

I believe fairy tales and sappy movies have done a great disservice. People don't find a perfect partner and live happily ever after. 
Happy people are happy whether they are alone or with another. Unhappy people are unhappy regardless of who else is around. We are each responsible for our own mental and emotional well-being.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Tall said:


> I'm writing as a man, on the other end of that stick. I completely fail to relate to my girlfriends emotions, on the level that she needs me to. What @Shoto1984 wrote correlates with my own experience: There has been such a large amount of negativity and and complaining, that it's becoming increasingly difficult to separate out the important stuff from the habitual everyday whining.
> 
> If she has a problem, I can help her fix it. If she needs a hug and a shoulder to cry on, I can do that. But if you keep repeating small concerns, I am going to tune them out. It's just so different from my own way of operating - if I feel down or have something negative going on, I might say once "dear, some ****ty stuff happened at work today so I'll need a few hours to settle down. Sorry" and that is that.
> 
> And each time I feel that I come up short and fails to meet her expectations, I get a little more annoyed. At her, at myself. And if I ask her straight out "I realize I'm bad at this. How do you want me to react, what do you want me to say or do?" she is not able to answer that.



This is what I found with my EXh and my husband now.

I like examining things, creating hypotheticals and so forth. I have to accept that my husband is NOT my best friend and that he does not like all that all that examining of stuff.

This is why I regularly hang out on message boards. I have one friend with whom we b!tch and moan to one another and I am now also thinking about getting a therapist.

Seriously, I don't want to hassle my husband until the well runs dry.

In one of my parting conversations with exH he said, "you want to examine everything to death......" That was straight forward enough .....


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Tension between you and his mum? Yeah, two women he loves and he's in the middle? Go ahead and make him choose a side. See how that works out for you.
> 
> Many men don't realize it's a woman's right and his expectation that there will be complaints throughout the marriage. After some time, some men get tired of it and check out for a while or for good.
> 
> Work on communication skills with him and your self-confidence.


2nuf, not sure where you got that idea from. No one is making him choose between me or his mother.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> You know he was raised by a violent dad and a manipulative, highly emotional mom and a manipulative drama queen for a sister. The only way he could have survived in that environment was to learn to block out B.S. and retreat into some mental safe place as best he could. He could never have been "supportive" enough or "obedient" enough to have ever pleased any of those folks. *It's very understandable that once he gets near his overload stage, he tunes out.*


This is great insight. Now, it's up to her whether she can muster enough empathy for his defence mechanism.

Adults rarely change, so she shouldn't expect him to. Love him for who he is, or leave if she can't.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

QuietSoul said:


> 2nuf, not sure where you got that idea from. No one is making him choose between me or his mother.


Just figured the conversation with him went something like this.

"Do you know your mum did or said this? She doesn't ___. Why does she do that? I don't know why she won't____? Has she always____? Why don't you____?"

Or something like that. Of course, I could be mistaken.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I am still trying to figure out why is this thread called "Women and emotions". Men don't have emotions?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> I am still trying to figure out why is this thread called "Women and emotions". Men don't have emotions?


Course we do but some here advocate that we shouldn't. Think the OP is referring to overly emotional and how men deal with their significant others. I admit that I struggle with it at times. What I have seen in some women, not my current GF, is that they use emotions as a weapon/or manipulation. 

Example would be if you are arguing about something or calling them on something they did wrong so they start to cry to change the tide of the conversation. I don't have a problem with emotions or women being more emotional than men as a general rule. Only when it is used as a weapon or manipulation.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Course we do but some here advocate that we shouldn't. Think the OP is referring to overly emotional and how men deal with their significant others. I admit that I struggle with it at times. What I have seen in some women, not my current GF, is that they use emotions as a weapon/or manipulation.
> 
> *Example would be if you are arguing about something or calling them on something they did wrong so they start to cry to change the tide of the conversation.* I don't have a problem with emotions or women being more emotional than men as a general rule. Only when it is used as a weapon or manipulation.


I agree with it. The same can be said about men, who will use anger and yelling in the same situation to change its "tide". We keep forgetting that anger is emotion too. Anger, pride, etc. If we remember that these are emotions too, then I think we are on rather equal footing in terms of being emotional.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Men and women have emotions but in a different way. Many men find women's 'blow up' emotions really difficult to handle and being good men sometimes walk away or shut down because they want to keep the peace.
One thing you mentioned was lack of physical intimacy which should be your priority (rather than emotional as you mentioned) because for him that is the way he bonds with you. Throwing a baby into the mix, your H is probably not feeling too close to you right now and will be less inclined to be supportive.

Have a listen to this podcast too
Episode 082 - Is Your Wife Really Trying To Be Negative and Disrespectful? ? Love and Respect Podcast

it might give you some insight into how men and women differ in this area.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just from a male standpoint.

Men and women handle emotions in different ways. One of the hardest things I have done is to try and understand the differences. 

Women like to feel and express where as men tend to like to do and act. Expressing to a man your emotions and looking for him to reflect them back and express empathy is not a normal reaction for a guy. We hear the expression as something that needs to be fixed and we want to either express or perform a solution. It took me forever to realize that when my wife is talking to me and expressing emotion, is that it has nothing (most of the time) to do with me! All she wants is for me to give her my attention and listen. Also asking questions and reflecting some empathy to what is on her mind really validated that I was hearing what she was saying.

Most guys never figure this out and feel like they are constantly being nit-picked or nagged to death by their wife or SO. I was the same until I did a little research into communication. It is amazing what taking the effort to understand how to communicate with my wife has done for our relationship. She really appreciates the effort I put into that.

If you all are in counseling, I would recommend that you try to reinforce that when you are talking with your husband that you are not attacking him or that you need a solution to a problem. Just that you want to feel that he hears what you are saying. It is hard for a guy to change that paradigm as it goes against our thinking. But if you can get him to understand and believe that, I think it can only help. 

As a side note, I also believe that getting it on at least once a week helps too. It is worth the brain chemicals alone that are released.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

C3156 said:


> Just from a male standpoint.
> 
> Men and women handle emotions in different ways. One of the hardest things I have done is to try and understand the differences.
> 
> ...




THIS!!!!!!!


Bravo!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

C3156 said:


> Just from a male standpoint.
> 
> Men and women handle emotions in different ways. One of the hardest things I have done is to try and understand the differences.
> 
> ...


Exactly. IME...women tend to talk themselves through the emotion, determining through talk, their actual feelings and what they desire..if anything. I have learned that it's not typically about fixing anything...it's about being there, steadily listening and being supportive. 

The best way I've heard it put..."Be the shore, while she is the crashing waves...the shore stays put -the waves rush over and finally are calm"


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MarriedDude said:


> Exactly. IME...women tend to talk themselves through the emotion, determining through talk, their actual feelings and what they desire..if anything. I have learned that it's not typically about fixing anything...it's about being there, steadily listening and being supportive.
> 
> The best way I've heard it put..."Be the shore, while she is the crashing waves...the shore stays put -the waves rush over and finally are calm"


So basically, if your W is laying all her emotions on you, it may not be in your best interest to interrupt her and ask her to make you a sandwich :grin2:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> So basically, if your W is laying all her emotions on you, it may not be in your best interest to interrupt her and ask her to make you a sandwich :grin2:


Especially, if she has to use a sharp knife to cut it for you. :laugh:

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well when I think of my daughter, my thought is NO.

Buuuut, when I see women who complain about inequality they don't think of the things men have to deal with that they don't then I say yes, if they want to open their mouths about it then sign those selective service papers!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> So basically, if your W is laying all her emotions on you, it may not be in your best interest to interrupt her and ask her to make you a sandwich :grin2:


*Hell No, I'm not going to ask her to fix me a sandwich, Ellis! That's what Subway's are for! 

And while you are down there getting yourself one of those scrumptious "foot longs," you had better be bringing one of them back to the house for her, if you even have the first damn clue in knowing what's good for you!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Hell No, I'm not going to ask her to fix me a sandwich, Ellis! That's what Subway's are for!
> 
> And while you are down there getting yourself one of those scrumptious "foot longs," you had better be bringing one of them back to the house for her, if you even have the first damn clue in knowing what's good for you!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree. Plus, if she lets you go(seriously doubt very much she will), it gives her time to cool off and then eat. You can even take a little extra time and get some gasoline in the car. And, maybe grab a bottle of windshield washer fluid for her car. Nothing like a full tummy to help reduce emotional responses.

Edit: Best thing you can do is "gird your loins" and get in there and listen, give responses that show you are at least trying to understand, agree with her emotional responses and let her know she is justified in her feelings, ask questions contained within statements relating to what she said and offer any assistance she needs when and if she decides she needs you for more than just support. 

I would take short ten to twenty minute breaks outside or wherever when things got heated and I could not "hear" what she was saying because I was getting emotional. I would state that I needed a break and would be outside having a cool drink or whatever(usually lemonade, iced tea, or coffee, but never alcohol) I planned to do while I thought about what she was saying and collected myself. I would tell her how long I would be gone and be certain to come back within that time limit.

Many women do not like that or actually hate it, but it is what it is. If she isn't woman enough to understand I love her enough to take a break and come back within the allotted time and give it another try till she felt better and got something figured out, she wasn't for me, nor did I think she was mature or smart enough.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*From my perspective, I think that I'm greatly in agreement with all of those who say that the newly married male, under normal circumstances, is initially quite attentive to his W's emotional needs. But as time wears on, that attentiveness on his part, tends to wear down and often diminishes over the due course of time!

Rightfully or wrongfully, I was raised to keep my very own emotions in check and over the course of time, everybody else's in the family whose emotions tended to get out of line! 

And you know what? In my old age, I'm finding out that my "law and order" attitude toward keeping my W's emotions at bay, or at least, in check, was totally wrong; and in essence greatly contributed in making me a perceivable terrible H! Hell, I'll be the first to admit it!

And although that's what's made me the successful interscholastic and collegiate sports official that I've been, in rightfully trying to keep people's emotions in check in the athletic venue! 

And while it may well work out between the "white lines," at what price does that perceived strength work on the marital home front with your partner?

It's got me to seriously thinking and questioning myself that maybe, just maybe, that Ol' Arb just ain't the bonafide marriage material that he thinks he is!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> THIS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bravo!


It's funny.

We went through this very topic in MC. Wife wanted to know why I didn't go to IC as much as she did, just to talk about my feelings. Or want to talk about them all the time with my wife.

I said my goal in IC is to do something about what's happening, not to talk about it.

MC said to me that it's common for women to want to just talk, and there's a sense of relief or closure with the fact it's communicated. And my wife chimed in "but he used to always want to fix it!" 

And MC reinforced that I don't do that as much any more, and my wife agreed.

Then the MC said to my wife "asking him to listen without action is as hard as it is for you to hear how to fix it when you want to talk. You married an action and goal oriented guy. Which is great. But you're asking him to go against his nature, which is difficult for him. When he does talk about his feelings, he will want to hear strategies to act on them."

And the light bulb went on for both of us.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quiet,

He's not going to stop his mother. That's unfair. It's also wrong. But I'm fairly certain that - that's the situation you are stuck in. 

So you have a few 'plays' available. As always you've got to pick a spot on the risk/reward curve that works for you. 

The low risk/low reward model is to deal with his mom - at a tactical - incident by incident level. 

The high risk/reward approach is completely different. It looks like this. 

You: If Husband got hit by a truck, would you be acting this way towards me? 

That question goes to the heart of the matter. Because the brutal reality of this situation is that, if he was out of the picture, you might choose to minimize her presence in your life and by association in her grand child's life. 

She's spent a life time being controlling. So she's familiar with this script. And likely fairly good at playing dumb acting hurt. 

With folks like that, less is more. So if she plays dumb or acts hurt, just stick with a simple, concise theme. 

You: Do you think I'm a bad mother? 

And then no matter what she says, radiate skepticism. Don't debate - which is likely what she will want. Don't justify. 

And be prepared for the avoidance two step. Which looks like this. 

You ask, and she responds with: Why do you think that? 

That type of non answer is typical of controlling people. 

They like being in charge. Like asking questions. Dislike answering them. 

So - if you get the 'why do you think that'? 

Play to your strength. Be quiet. I mean it. 

If however, she answers your question with a firm: NO 

Quiet: do you think I'm a bad mother
MIL: NO
Quiet: Well that's a relief, because that isn't the impression I've been getting from you. 

The way this works - if she engages constructively - you speak honestly. If she stonewalls - you stop talking. 

Controlling people HATE silence. They know what it means. 

So - if she asks for examples - give her 2-3 - that are mostly harmless. These are the 'does it really matter if' type things. 

Be balanced - so if she is also generally very helpful - thank her for that. 

And fwiw - controlling people create a lot of broken glass without meaning to. It's because little stuff makes them anxious. She is mostly doing this FOR herself, not so much doing it 'to you' if that makes sense. 

As for your H. He's generally tense - until that gets resolved - he won't be much help to you. 

Whatever you can do to help him return to a routine that helps him be less tense - walking the baby together. Exercising. 





QuietSoul said:


> Greetings males.
> 
> I am a female and wondering if I could get your insights...
> 
> ...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quiet,
Another option - and a better one is to reverse the table. 

Ask her what the hardest part of being a grandmother is. It has to be hard to watch someone ELSE do it differently. 

Get her to talk. To open up. 



marduk said:


> It's funny.
> 
> We went through this very topic in MC. Wife wanted to know why I didn't go to IC as much as she did, just to talk about my feelings. Or want to talk about them all the time with my wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

If she's complaining about how you do things, it's likely because she is feeling like she isn't as involved as she'd like to be. That's when mums and grandmums can get controlling. 

As Mem said, try to get her to open up about what she would like to do to spend time with your child. There may be some things she can do that you, QS, would be okay with. I'd be tempted to think about what those might be, to prepare yourself for her reaction when you talk with her. 

In my mind, there is no question. Mum and dad are the bosses and grand parents are secondary. I'm also betting your husband will support you when you tell her what she can do to feel like a part of the child's life. In other words, you may have to take charge a bit before your husband can rightly back you. Yeah, it's a little bit wimpy for him not to take a stand for you and your marriage, because that's what this is. It's an attack against your marriage. 

I think you and your husband are not on the same page with what is an important boundary in your marriage. You may need to talk this out with him.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

@QuietSoul,

What happened? How did you handle it? Did you speak with your husband, your MIL or both? How did it go?


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll make this simple. Men are very simple. Make sure his clothes are clean. Feed him. And screw his brains out. Initiate sex and kisses and sex text him. 

He will be that happy not angry guy again


----------

